# My Poision



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Since I'm a dark and demented person....I just can't believe how sexy the Arbor Wasteland is this year!










Wish I could afford another board right now! Guess I'll just wait till the end of the season and get it on sale....


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

I live on the Ice Coast, and my girl has had to talk me out of buying Arbor pow boards that I wanted to buy just because of how sweet they look.

IMO, best looking boards on the market. (This year's coda is sweet)


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Just scooped this board up. It is almost too sweet looking to ride!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I bought the Wasteland and then returned it a week later for a K2 Zeppelin. Decided I would rather have a board that has $550 of performance goodies in it than a $300 board with $400 of marquet inlaid wood on top.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I can't stand skulls on stuff, but I love the wood grain boards Arbor puts out.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


> I can't stand skulls on stuff, but I love the wood grain boards Arbor puts out.


Pfffftt! Ummm....doood...don't you know skulls mean that you're BadAss!? Pshhh...


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I guess I'm just not tough enough.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> I can't stand skulls on stuff, but I love the wood grain boards Arbor puts out.



To each there own...You may like ponies and kittens on stuff....I prefer skulls and what not.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I actually agree. My Kink has giant skulls on the bottom and I feel like a tool carrying that thing around. Too old for that shit.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

cifex said:


> I actually agree. My Kink has giant skulls on the bottom and I feel like a tool carrying that thing around. Too old for that shit.


Yeah you're an old fart at 23yrs....

It's more of an individual mentality or style then it has to do w/ age....I see alot of people sporting the bright colors and off the wall styles that make me feel like I'm old.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

By too old, I mean, not 14. I'm not trying to prove something so the skulls and all that loud shit just don't appeal to me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

cifex said:


> I'm not trying to prove something so the skulls and all that loud shit just don't appeal to me.




:laugh: 

What ever you say guy! You've "proven" enough to me!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Touche!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Karma said:


> To each there own...You may like ponies and kittens on stuff....I prefer skulls and what not.


I don't see why you have to be a cock about it. I guess you're just so tough. You must have little skulls tattooed on your nuts or something. You ride that tough man bull crap. Keep talking smack over the internet and you'll make lots of friends. Works for all the other fat 14 year old who get butt-hurt that someone doesn't like the graphic on their board.

You rock whatever you want, keep looking like a tool on the slopes and acting hard. I'll just make sure I ride my little pink barbie doll board well away from you and your gang of thugs.

EDIT: Oh just so my point is clear over the nonsense that some people decided to contribute, that board is hot as well as pretty much all the Arbor boards.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> I don't see why you have to be a cock about it. I guess you're just so tough. You must have little skulls tattooed on your nuts or something. You ride that tough man bull crap. Keep talking smack over the internet and you'll make lots of friends. Works for all the other fat 14 year old who get butt-hurt that someone doesn't like the graphic on their board.
> 
> You rock whatever you want, keep looking like a tool on the slopes and acting hard. I'll just make sure I ride my little pink barbie doll board well away from you and your gang of thugs.
> 
> EDIT: Oh just so my point is clear over the nonsense that some people decided to contribute, that board is hot as well as pretty much all the Arbor boards.


Hey fucknut....how about you actually read the post....

1. I was making a clear statement "to each there own" some people like one thing some like different things.

2. Not once did I try to come across as "talking smack"....most of my posts were straight forward and a pinch of sarcasm....Which Cifex obviously recognized....and who the hell says I'm looking for friends on here?

3. Because someone likes skulls doesn't label them as thinking their tough...I clearly stated "I just can't believe how sexy the Arbor Wasteland is this year!" and clearly stated that I don't even own this board...

4. I'm def. not an internet tough guy....but I am however a bad ass motherfucker in real life! Must be b/c I have the skulls tattoo'd on my nutt sac! 

So take your g-string panties off and wash the sand out of your gina!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

p.s. Will you be my friend?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Karma said:


> So take your g-string panties off and wash the sand out of your gina!


Sandy Vaginosis...I hear that is a common issue these days.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Karma said:


> p.s. Will you be my friend?


:laugh:
Def. BADASS looking board though.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Karma said:


> Hey fucknut....how about you actually read the post....
> 
> 1. I was making a clear statement "to each there own" some people like one thing some like different things.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:

Don't beat me up. You want my spare change?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Don't beat me up. You want my spare change?


Better watch your back Fish! Squirrel Master ain't gonna be there for you all the time. Next time I come for you, I'm gonna want some cocktail... FRUIT!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Karma said:


> p.s. Will you be my friend?


I'll be your "friend" Karma... oww oww


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Pfftt! Little chicken has his girlfriend sticking up for him!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

cifex said:


> Pfftt! Little chicken has his girlfriend sticking up for him!



She's the tough one....She'll jack you up mang!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Karma said:


> She's the tough one....She'll jack you up mang!


i think you should be more afraid of the girl than the boy...


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

i know....shes got little stick arms, but look at those legs! they're like crazy triangles.....cut a man in half.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

cifex said:


> i know....shes got little stick arms, but look at those legs! they're like crazy triangles.....cut a man in half.


the pre-experiment of hulk , without the green part

+
i bet that the guy is her bitch


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

falconis said:


> i bet that the guy is her bitch


And how! 


" Then aprnczz came out of left field and told me I'm her bitch! "


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

you have no idea how tough my triangle legs are... 

and you all are my bitches!!!

KARMA... can i have your cock... tail fruit?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

aprnczz said:


> you have no idea how tough my triangle legs are...
> 
> and you all are my bitches!!!
> 
> KARMA... can i have your cock... tail fruit?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

So we all agree: Arbor design > everything else.

Right?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

no


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> So we all agree: Arbor design *<* everything else.
> 
> Right?


i made a little correction


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

hey karma... maybe falconis can mail you some Kasteel Rouge... He's from Belgium...


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

aprnczz said:


> hey karma... maybe falconis can mail you some Kasteel Rouge... He's from Belgium...


beer???
top 5 belgian beer (my opinion:
-Duvel
-Vedette
-Stella
-Leffe blond
-Grimbergen


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

mmmmmmmmm Kasteel rouge!


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

I really like look of the wood grain in the Arbors. The little tree logo is cool too. Their look seems kind of naturey peace and love. I'm kind of surprised they went with a demonic skull theme on that model. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

wood is ok and not half bad looking. Skulls are not in style


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

AAA said:


> I really like look of the wood grain in the Arbors. The little tree logo is cool too. Their look seems kind of naturey peace and love. I'm kind of surprised they went with a demonic skull theme on that model. :dunno:


The top of the skull is a city skyline, the design that forms the skull is supposed to be roots coming back up to take over the city....


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

pfffff.... who cares about the graphics. I think we should be more concerned with how it rides.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

AJ7NH said:


> pfffff.... who cares about the graphics. I think we should be more concerned with how it rides.


your right but i don't see you cruising on a pink board with barbi on it even if it is the best board ever


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

touche

You know what I mean though, right?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

falconis said:


> your right but i don't see you cruising on a pink board with barbi on it even if it is the best board ever


Wait, what?! Someone stole my board?

Anyways, this thread was about the design of the boards so that's why it's so important here within the confines of the thread subject. My board has little to no graphics, but I still enjoy a sexy board.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Wait, what?! Someone stole my board?


yes , i did and i have putted alot of skulls on it ...


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I deserve some mad ruspekt fer dis. I put skullz on mah board! They even have manly pink goggles.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> I deserve some mad ruspekt fer dis. I put skullz on mah board! They even have manly pink goggles.


you crossed the line here , putting a perfectly good skull on a pussy board like that


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, I know the Design is bottom end, but my Lamar is in the shop!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Yeah, I know the Design is bottom end, but my Lamar is in the shop!


hehe , what kind of glue did you use? 
that looks like one good 3d/ hologram sticker


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok, so it isn't exactly attached. I just figured the sheer badassness would keep it on the board.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

figured wrong , if it was a picture of chuck norris= no problem
buts skullz ain't so bad


----------



## kyle16 (Jun 29, 2008)

falconis said:


> your right but i don't see you cruising on a pink board with barbi on it even if it is the best board ever


I am missing the barbie, but I got the pink down good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

KC KONG said:


> wood is ok and not half bad looking. Skulls are not in style


I never follow nor care what is "in style"....Why not have you're own style and not care if pink is the new black....

Must be the "in style" to walk around w/ your collar up but all that do that just look like a bunch of **** to me...


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> I deserve some mad ruspekt fer dis. I put skullz on mah board! They even have manly pink goggles.



That shit is hot! Wanna sell it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

kyle16 said:


> I am missing the barbie, but I got the pink down good.


it maybe pink but it ain't the best board ever


----------

